# clarion WQ2510D review + JL 12w3v3-4 comparison



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Clarion WQ2510D 10" Dual 4 ohm WQ Series Subwoofer (WQ-2510D)

Clarion - 10" Dual-Voice-Coil 4-Ohm Subwoofer - Gray - WQ2510D

Never done a review and I'm sure this won't seem very good, but I saw nothing on this sub, and was very tempted to buy it, then I did, and I am glad that I did.

Pros:

Very nice looking.

Magnet cover, just like the 12w3

$80, $100 with 4 year protection plan (best buy, store pickup)

500w rms (same as 12w3)

Handles 850w rms (if the fusion pp-am15001 actually does 850 rms)

Does not hurt my ears even at full tilt. (JL 12w3 does, but does not hit any harder from what I remember. If it DOES, it's not worth it)

Strong surround and dust cap (feels stronger than JL 12w3)

$100 vs $300 something for the 12w3 that I spent...probably much cheaper now though.



Cons:

Threaded terminals, not push-type - may be a pro-or con, but I like the 12w3's push type.

NO reviews on this anywhere.

Mounting screws cover requires you to peel it back and THEN insert the screw into the sub and then the wood...I have yet to care enough to attempt this seemingly impossible feat...

Hope this is at least somewhat helpful

Open to any and all criticism, feedback, thoughts, opinions, etc, etc...

Sorry for the crappy install, it's a box I had laying around that was perfect size but it was for 12", not 10"...will be making a recessed adapter ring soon...


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

if the Clarion was the same price as the W3, would you still go with the Clarion?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

brandont said:


> if the Clarion was the same price as the W3, would you still go with the Clarion?


Considering the clarion needs .5 sealed and 1.0 ported, yes.

The cone and surround on the clarion feel MUCH stronger.

Much better value IMO...

Maybe I just don't know much but I still think the clarion hits harder.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey, you know enough about ehat you like and that's the most important. I am always looking for a deal so I might check these out.
Thanks for the review


----------

